# phototropism



## lefty (Dec 2, 2006)

phototropism is the reaction of a plant to light. geotropism is the reaction of a plant to gravity. geotropism IS THE WAY A PLANT RIGHTS ITSELF IF IT IS PLANTED UPSIDEDOWN OR SIDEWAYS! PHOTOPERIODISM is the way a plant flowers after a 12 hour light and 12 hour dark period! these are things im learning in school coll huh . now we are on light soil nutes and temperature a whole lot to cover and we are taking alot of time on these!


----------

